# Great Depression question...



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

The news media is making a big deal of the financial problems the world is undergoing. A lot of that is hysteria..if it bleeds, it leads. 

It did get me to thinking, though. How did people get through the Great Depression? Was it all Okies and Hoboes? Not everyone lived on a farm and was able to provide for their family that way.

My grandparents were schoolteachers...and the States never ran out of money. Paychecks were delayed at times, and they didn't have that much, but they always had a roof and almost always, meals.

If you lived through the Great Depression, or if your parents did, how did they survive?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

My grandparents on both my mother and fathers side were sharecroppers. They always had a roof over their heads but not much else.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people.. 

good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..

well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people.. 

good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..

I think the hover dam project and lots of road construction was used to keep people employed


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

??????????? :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes: ??????????



boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Lost me on that one, but I am on the look out for Godzilla now. FDR got the country through by iniating the New Deal, I know that much. It create jobs and banking reform. My grandfather used to tell me stories about how they made it, they didn't have much but they didn't need much. Times were a lot simpler and people were a lot tougher than we are now. After reading about what happened with banking industry over the last couple of years i can't belive that it lasted as long as it did. They were set for failure from the start it seems to me. They let people get into situations knowing they couldn't get out of. I know we are all responsible for our own actions, but at some point someone has got to say enough!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Deal


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Yup, my grandparents and mother were sharecroppers also, up around Austin area. They worked hard and always had a place to live. Grandfather past away about 4 years ago at the age of 97. I quess hard work is good for you, ha.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

my dad was at Rice during the depression and his dad, my grand father lost his business in the Heights and started selling mining equipment in the US & Mexico.
My dad said he tried to work selling shoes for a couple of days (worse job he ever had) but quit & went to work for Hughes Tool.
My other grand parents were in the oil patch and they hunted & fished for food a lot.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


Dang, what are you smokin' dude??


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

My grandmother told me that the one's who still had a job survived. It was the high unemployment that hurt us so badly. My great grandfather worked for the railroad and hunted and fished. They always had something to eat and a roof over their heads. 
And, yes, the "new deal" helped get people back on their feet but if the government hadn't tried to "fix" everything the great depression never would have happened.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Get ready because if you listen to anything on television or read the newspaper it's going to get worst as the election get's closer. The only information remotely close to what's going on is the radio because it's only form of communication the liberals don't own.

Doom and gloom as the liberal's forecast it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there were a lot of factors that caused the collapse of our economy in the late '20's and early '30's that led to the great depression, and, in a domino effect, the depression was exascerbated and then made global when many economies of the rest of the world collapsed, too. like the old saying goes, "when america gets a cold, the rest of the world gets the flu."

eerily enough, a lot of the economic factors in america at that time that resulted in the great depression are very similar to the factors that have led to our economic troubles today.

fdr's programs helped america survive the depression, but only wwll brought an end to it.

both of my parents were kids during the depression, and neither one of them hardly had a pot to pee in. my mom once told me that the year she started first grade, she went to school with a pair of shoes that didn't match.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

my dads father started a company right before the depression hit the houston area. he survived for 18 months on investors money until he got his first contract with humble oil.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Productivity*

The work program allowed people something for productivity. Giving someone something for doing nothing should be a personal decision not a government decision. The only government decision IMO should be to give people the opportunity to work and be productive. Many of the things we enjoy today, parks, bridges, dams, etc., were built by those who chose to work. That generation wanted more for their sons and daughters than they had, not a debt to repay. Choice-- work out, or bail out. Just my $.02


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My dad was a very young kid in the 1920's growing in East Texas but he and his older brother have many times told me that my grandfather worked as a roughneck in the oil patch, raised chickens, had a big garden and raised, trained and sold bird dogs on the side. Also Dad said he and his brother knew every fruit bearing tree and berry bush within a couple of miles of the house and also knew just when they were going to be ripe. Many times, the only meat the family had was on Sunday after church when grandma would fry up a chicken for supper.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

The U.S farm economy was in a depression for years before the start of the Great Depression. Most of my family in N.E. Tx. was already so poor they didn't really notice it. Always had food but new clothes and shoes were hard to come by. Have talked to many folks in Kansas about it as well to them the Dust Bowl years were the worst called them the "Dirty Thirties".


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Its going to get ben ladon elected I mean Obama


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

There is a HUGE difference between the Great Depression and what we might see this time around. It can not and will not be anything like it was then. Modern Americans (excepting maybe 20% with true survival skills) are too entrenched in comfort to make it through a time where survival of the fitest rules. Our society is one where survival of the unfit rules. Pulling through a hurricane for a few days or a month is one thing...but pulling through an extended period of months or years with no money, no creature comforts, no clear view of an end or way to get out would kill many. In my opinion the majority of young people today would commit suicide if they lost their cell phones and iPods.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> Its going to get ben ladon elected I mean Obama


Funny!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


*Well ummm... http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare*


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

You made my day Snap, now that was funny.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

That's awesome, just added to my favorites for later use! GREEN!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT! Does this have to do with this thread???

The man asked how people got through the depression..

Here you are talking about godzilla and the hoover dam...

Do you post... Just to post or to show people how stupid you really are???

Geez man..... Get a life!

Good lawrd.....



boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad lived through the Depression, and he and his brothers learned to weld at a very young age. The four of them would weld pipelines in New Mexico for the oil companies and make more money than both his parents put together!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> WHAT! Does this have to do with this thread???
> 
> The man asked how people got through the depression..
> 
> Here you are talking about godzilla and the hoover dam...


sometimes you crack me up.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> sometimes you crack me up.


double that amigo! good lord,, tin hats on,,, Godzilla is coming! lmao!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> sometimes you crack me up.





waterspout said:


> double that amigo! good lord,, tin hats on,,, Godzilla is coming! lmao!


Thank you, thank you.. I'll be here all week!!

So Bruce, How Did you make it through the depression??


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tinyrogerd01 again.

i owe ya dude !​


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My Dad doubled his money in the great depression and I have followed his advice to a T and have doubled my money already this week.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> My Dad doubled his money in the great depression and I have followed his advice to a T and have doubled my money already this week.


Hmmm... Fold it up and put it back in yer pocket maybe????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

your dad or grandpa,, you were born in 63,,,,,?????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hmmm... Fold it up and put it back in yer pocket maybe????


LOL,, I just quadrupled mine in two minutes!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

People made it through in a variety of ways. MANY people made it through on what many here now hate..."welfare" 

Although it has been hijacked and stolen from by so many leeches in our Country now, welfare was a thing that helped many to survive (barely mind you). 

I cant remember the quote and who exactly stated it but it went along the lines of how a war is the only solution to a depression. Funny how we are teetering on so many conflicts doncha think?

I know there are alot more people out there with alot more intelligfence than I have who are AT THIS MOMENT looking atthis problem and manipulating a way to get us through.

It would be horrible for this Country to face this type of thing right now...Think we were vulnerable to attack before?!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

IF it got bad enough and you were of age.. could always join the army, they are always hiring and will feed you and shelter you..

We are going to need more soilders for ww3 to get us out of the depression.. or when we just go head to head with China..


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

check out pick the dow bottom, down 334 today as i type
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=181256


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Texas side of my family made it out of the depresion just fine - main reasons = they had skills still required, no debt, amazingly self-sufficient and worked as a TEAM. Money earned went into a common kitty that my grandmother doled out very sparingly. 

My oldest Uncle was employed as a Linotype machine operator and printer when WW2 broke out and enlisted as a german speaker as a E6 translator with the 3rd Army shipping over to England in 1943. At the end of the War he was part of the occupation forces in Germany as a battlefield Commissioned Major. WW2 did but everyone back to work - but over 418,000 Americans lost thier lives.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Hoover Dam was built in the '30's but it wasn't part of FDR's New Deal. It was first proposed in '22 and funding was approved in '28. It did provide a lot of jobs during the depression, though. 

I think Godzilla was used to move around bigger pieces of concrete, kind of like how elephants are used in third world countries.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

My Mom and Dad worked for one of the banks that failed...Dad was unable to get any type of work so they moved back to my Mom's folks farm,with my grandad and grandmother and aunt and uncle and all of them worked the farm till things got better....


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

My Grandpaw sold his farm in Arkansas in 27 and packed up the family and moved to California. No, he didn't have any of that bubbling crude. LOL He didn't believe in banks so kept all his cash stashed away. When the depression hit he bought all the houses on his block for 600 bucks apiece and let the people stay in them and pay what they could. After the war he would sell one every other year to live on. He was lucky enough to keep a job during this time but he only made 25 dollars a week. He stood in the food lines with the rest of them. I wish he would have kept those houses I could of been retired allready.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shooter said:


> My grandparents on both my mother and fathers side were sharecroppers. They always had a roof over their heads but not much else.


Same here.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dad had to move into foster home cause his mom and dad couldn't take care of him. Sold pencils and apples on a street corner. Grandma made $.10/hr. Rest.cook. He made it thru HS and Joined USMC in WW2 $14.00/mo. Huuuummmm, I made $92 in 66' As Marvin Zindler said, "It's hell to be Poor".*


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I dont know much about the depression but my mother was a young girl in the 30's and told me stories about people being short on food etc. For example at dinner certain family members got certain pieces of a chicken and nothing was wasted. To this day she saves everything and almost spends nothing. I never understood this mentality until now. As a 30 something I have only reaped the benefits of the greatest generations hard work. Just today my office sent out an email to all employees explaining the current financial situation of the company and to stay alert. My wife and I are very successful at this time but with todays uncertainty, I am putting off all major expenditures. I'm going to start rat holing as much cash as I can.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


Man! your on some badarse *****!!!!!! i tried to defend you a few post back but your on you own on this one! you may need to try a smaller carb on the bong? or just down size the bong and try a one hitter?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think he's already graduated to acid.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dang it Bruce,, cold brew on the on Jr's lap top is your fault, I'm swearing you did it! LOL


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

My great grandfather immigrated from what was then Dalmatia in 1914, in order to prevent himself from being made cannon fodder thanks to some rigamarole over a dead archduke. He landed in the bayous of La. as an oysterman. He worked his way into owning a restaurant, a deli, an oyster bar, and a grocery store in New Orleans. By 1929 he was a citizen, a very successful businessman, husband, and father of 2 boys and 4 girls. By 1931 he had lost everything. He moved the whole family back down to the bayou to his old fishing camp. They lived off the oysters, fish, ducks, etc. They were tough and resourceful and made a success of it by working together as a family. 

One of my favorite stories of those days is from my grandmother. 

"I was sitting on the porch of the camp. We were all hungry and I said to my sisters that it sure would be nice to have a duck to eat tonight. Just then a duck came out of the marsh into the lagoon. He tipped himself down to feed and started to struggle. He couldn't come back up! When he stopped moving, we got a net and Peter (her brother) threw it all the way over the duck. I had never seen anything like it in my life until then and never since. When the duck went down, an oyster had clamped onto its beak and it had drowned. We ate well that night and I'll never forget that duck dinner."

MC said it correctly. FDR and the New Deal did not bring us out of the depression. WWII did. The New Deal was a disaster on many fronts. That kind of government intervention, while well meaning, costs an incredible amount and is utterly inefficient. If we want to live in a free market society, we must expect ups and downs. It is the nature of the beast. The alternative is government control and communism.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*that dude is off his meds*



SHOALWATER TV said:


> Man! your on some badarse *****!!!!!! i tried to defend you a few post back but your on you own on this one! you may need to try a smaller carb on the bong? or just down size the bong and try a one hitter?


i agree , his locale CVS must be shut down and he cant get his meds , or the pipe has got the best of him


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

While nobody wants to deal with it, as the whom wants to face another great depression, Just look at the numbers. After the stockmarket crash the DOW was at about 60 points! where it had been at 400 for about a 85% decrease in value. Now over the next 60 Years the DOW had only reach about 350 points. Since 1989 we have boomed into a market where the DOW has hit over 15000 points. So if we are going to have an equal drop the DOW needs to hit 2250. So we would need to loose 12,750 points. To date we have lost 5,500 so we are not quite 1/2 way there. 

My solution, buy gold and ammo lol


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't forget Garner State Park.


jfoster said:


> The work program allowed people something for productivity. Giving someone something for doing nothing should be a personal decision not a government decision. The only government decision IMO should be to give people the opportunity to work and be productive. Many of the things we enjoy today, parks, bridges, dams, etc., were built by those who chose to work. That generation wanted more for their sons and daughters than they had, not a debt to repay. Choice-- work out, or bail out. Just my $.02


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

My great grandfather (man am I young) went into the depression with money and was a rancher at the time. He bought enormous amounts of land and came out of the depression with about 30,000 acres in the hillcountry. Some of that land he bought for less than $10 an acre. Capital gains was stiff on that sale. The material point of all this being is that land values have depreciated as of currently and that would be another indicator of a real depression. 


PS My grandmother and her two siblings managed to squander is entire fortune in one generation. Only about 2500 acres still exist in the family. Material point here giving your kids everything and not making them work for it means they will lose it all when they inherit it.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

My father's father was an engineer on the Santa Fe Railroad. That was pretty secure employment.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

v bottom,

I made $92 per month too in '67. AUS had its limits for E1s and 2s. Once I became a bigshot E5 with combat pay it started rollin in. Havent had a bad day since.Thank you Jesus.

ntd


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

To compliment Coach. Poor people had access to land to hunt and fish in the '30's to suppliment food. Given the population and regulations today, that would be difficult.

Can you immagine starting a business today as his granddad did in today's regulatory environment.

In those days too, you could hire off the street and pay from the cigar box without a bunch of paper work.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

boashna said:


> well - 100 banks could fail in 2009, we have the largest debt per citizen, Aig already used up over 50 billiion of 85 billion , Europen banks are in trouble and stock market in asia, mexico and so on is deep dodo .. we only missing the Godzilla walking and killing the people..
> 
> good news is us market is up as of 11pm by 1% or about 100 point for tue ..
> 
> ...


4-way windowpane was obviously abused during his conception.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

One of my Grandparents was employed by Standard Oil working their huge refinery they had up near Chicago in Whiting Indiana. He kept his job their throughout, though they did have severe wage cuts. At that time, Standard tried to keep as many workers on as possible. Quite different from what you see these days. My other grandfather worked for USSteel as a foreman. He kept his job too, though he became a laborer during the depression years. Both had large families with 8 and 9 children. My dad told me stories of him and his brothers walking the railroad tracks to pick up fallen coal for their furnace at home. They also all migrated around the lake to Michigain to pick fruit in the orchards there during the summers to make a few extra pennies. Both families kept their own chickens and a cow even though they lived in the city limits. My mom told me everyone had chickens and a small plot of vegetables in their back yards.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Lost me on that one, but I am on the look out for Godzilla now. FDR got the country through by iniating the New Deal, I know that much. It create jobs and banking reform. My grandfather used to tell me stories about how they made it, they didn't have much but they didn't need much. Times were a lot simpler and people were a lot tougher than we are now. After reading about what happened with banking industry over the last couple of years i can't belive that it lasted as long as it did. They were set for failure from the start it seems to me. They let people get into situations knowing they couldn't get out of. I know we are all responsible for our own actions, but at some point someone has got to say enough!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Deal


A lot of those CCR (Civilian Conservation Corps) projects are in need of repair.... maybe the Gov. should kick off the program again.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> A lot of those CCR (Civilian Conservation Corps) projects are in need of repair.... maybe the Gov. should kick off the program again.


We financed the New Deal with debt...I think the world may be running out of appetite for our debts now. The next choice is, do without or start selling hard assets. Maybe we could sell Hawaii to the Japanese?

I guess the other alternative is, declare war and steal someone else's stuff. Those Canadians have been a threat for years. Bullwinkle is a terrorist and Rocky has WMD's.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*I scraped and survived living in Houston in '83-'86 during the oil bust. *

*That should count for something....... :wink:*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> *I scraped and survived living in Houston in '83-'86 during the oil bust. *
> 
> *That should count for something....... :wink:*


Amen brother I moved to Kuwait, Qatar and Europe for ~10 years until things started settling down - do not know if I would like to do it again.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Tough times don't last - tough people do.


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

*or maybe*

or maybe

It's not that hard times are coming, but that the easy times are going.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Mother's people got wealthier during the Depression, especially after Grandpa struck oil on Beacon Hill.

Dad's people mostly got by on bootlegging.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I went fishing today...caught 2 gafftop. I'm depressed!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

[QUOTE=John Galt]The news media is making a big deal of the financial problems the world is undergoing. A lot of that is hysteria..if it bleeds, it leads. 

?[/QUOTE]

Those 6 friends who like to make fun of what I know about - you look bad today since Godzilla did show up today by dropping the market by 700 points on 10-09-2008 . darn all I had to wait was 3 days tfor you to put your foot in your mouth .. now go ahead and red mark me or copy and past what I wrote since you can not write more than a single sentence of your own in your defense .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Those 6 friends who like to make fun of what I know about - you look bad today since Godzilla did show up today by dropping the market by 700 points on 10-09-2008 . darn all I had to wait was 3 days tfor you to put your foot in your mouth .. now go ahead and red mark me or copy and past what I wrote since you can not write more than a single sentence of your own in your defense .[/QUOTE] 
saying "I told you so" is about like hemeroids. Nothing but a pain in the ***. Next time, try saying "I would do this if I were you". Then, you will be on to something.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Godzirra? Godzirra on warr sreet!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

boashna said:


> Those 6 friends who like to make fun of what I know about - you look bad today since Godzilla did show up today by dropping the market by 700 points on 10-09-2008 . darn all I had to wait was 3 days tfor you to put your foot in your mouth .. now go ahead and red mark me or copy and past what I wrote since you can not write more than a single sentence of your own in your defense .


I thought King Kong was in New York with Jessica Lange and Godzilla was in Tokyo. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

yes mont but they don't like to read good information that could save their behind, and they restrict the information by attacking it, it is armchair quarterback attitude and yes they are redmarking me as I type. . God knows they are plenty people who know more and charge $250 an hour .


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Godzirra? Godzirra on warr sreet!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!


g a REEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!

too funny Sandy...

__________________________________________________________
WWBD?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

boashna said:


> yes mont but they don't to read good information that could save their behind, and they restrict the information by attacking it, it is armchair quarterback attitude and yes they are redmarking me as I type. . God knows they are plenty people who know more and charge $250 an hour .


heck, I'd almost pay $250 an hour to see you keep it coming... tell it Boashna!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

boashna said:


> yes mont but they don't like to read good information that could save their behind, and they restrict the information by attacking it, it is armchair quarterback attitude and yes they are redmarking me as I type. . God knows they are plenty people who know more and charge $250 an hour .


I thot yu wur deleeting yur profil and goin away from 2cul. Mabee I was just dreeming. No offense dude but I could get better advice from a magic 8-Ball.

Stanky


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Godzirra? Godzirra on warr sreet!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coachlaw again.
​


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

So we have another depression in the Gulf ? 

BTW......... Did anyone here about the Washburn Tunnel being underwater? lol


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Godzirra? Godzirra on warr sreet!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!


lmao
Oh no, they say hes got to go
Go go godzirra, yeah
Oh no, there goes tokyo
Go go godzirra, yeah


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coachlaw again.
> ​


got it


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Melon said:


> Did anyone here about the Washburn Tunnel being underwater? lol


That is crazy, I read about it in the paper the other day, I guess it is just more fallout from Ike, maybe someone around here is smart enough and can offer a solution on how to get it fixed and usable again.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Yes this is my 4th post in a row. To those of you who shared stories of how your families made it by back in the "olden" days, thanks for sharing, it made for a good read about history and a time that some of use younger people have never experienced.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

not to de-rail a topic that has really got everyone talking... (man, am i getting SCHOOLED in finance!)... but i like the 'godzilla' angle...and maybe inject a bit of humor... 

i have one... 

my sister gave me a blow up godzilla, about 6ft tall, nice mean toothy grin... thing was huge... 

her lab hated that thing... we had to hide it when he came over... he would even smell it in a closet and start growling....  it was hilarious... 

i finally had enough and dragged it out, and pretended to beat the **** out of it, while he watched... barking growling, snarling (and this was the sweetest dog you have ever seen.. rip ashboy).... so i stabbed the thing to death (wink, wink) and left it in the floor of my bedroom... all flat... 

he just knew it was going to pop back up and grab him... would give it a wide berth, and growl as he walked by... heheheheee... he knew it was dead, but wanted to be sure... after all. 



another one i will save for later... but you can imagine... ask any of your surfer friends, if they have ever hung their (dry, not wet) wetsuits on a hanger on a door, forgotten about it, and found it late the next night??

heheheee


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My grandfather had 300 ac farm in Mississippi..he was lucky, got to keep 10 ac and the house! My mom said the only shoes they had were "Sunday shoes" they didn't even wear shoes to school (unless it was cold outside). No new clothes! As a child she picked cotton to help her family. To this day she can can vegetables and I guess I need to learn how to do that! My aunt said before the depression they had the house on the hill with a white washed fence, quarter horses, etc. They never recovered either. And even tho we didn't have much either growing up..I was happy and had great parents. My dad was a banker but hated it..he loved to work with his hands so as long as I can remember..he was a carpenter!! And an honest one at that..LOL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

boashna said:


> [QUOTE=John Galt]The news media is making a big deal of the financial problems the world is undergoing. A lot of that is hysteria..if it bleeds, it leads.
> 
> ?




Those 6 friends who like to make fun of what I know about - you look bad today since Godzilla did show up today by dropping the market by 700 points on 10-09-2008 . darn all I had to wait was 3 days tfor you to put your foot in your mouth .. now go ahead and red mark me or copy and past what I wrote since you can not write more than a single sentence of your own in your defense .[/QUOTE]

There is an old saying that goes like this..."it is better to remain silent and be presumed an idiot than to open your mouth and remove all doubt." 

Well in this case it should go like this...it is better to lurk and be presumed an idiot than to hit submit reply and remove all doubt.

On another note. I just received conformation that Ultra-Man is on the way to take care of Godzilla.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I will say that if see that Boashna has posted in a thread, I read the thread no matter what it pertains to. This is some good stuff. Godzilla vs Wall Street, where will it all end??? Stay tuned, same bat time, same bat channel!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> So we have another depression in the Gulf ?
> 
> BTW......... Did anyone here about the Washburn Tunnel being underwater? lol


Smart A,, ya and it was full of water the other day Jug head,, at least we get it Melon.. LOL can you find the red Brick?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

squidmotion said:


> not to de-rail a topic that has really got everyone talking... (man, am i getting SCHOOLED in finance!)... but i like the 'godzilla' angle...and maybe inject a bit of humor...
> 
> i have one...
> 
> ...


Ha,, my old neighbor 20 sumtin years ago had one on his apartment patio on the third floor,, I got tired of looking at that thing and shot it with a blow dart from my first floor apt. he fell over the hand rail as he deflated and drowned in the swimming pool.. LOL and I thought he came from the sea? HAHAHA

Now if I could just deflate this other hemroid


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

boashna said:


> yes mont but they don't like to read good information that could save their behind,



Not true.. not true at all i love to read *GOOD* information




boashna said:


> and they restrict the information by attacking it, it is armchair quarterback attitude and yes they are redmarking me as I type. .




again not true .. i didn't redmark you till several hours after you typed




boashna said:


> God knows they are plenty people who know more and charge $250 an hour





boashna said:


> .


before you invest $250 an hour in stock market advice .... consider an alternative investment
http://www.esl.rice.edu/esl/Intensive_English_Program_EN.asp?SnID=1391994772


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> My Dad doubled his money in the great depression and I have followed his advice to a T and have doubled my money already this week.


Dont you have some more free lures you need to be giving out???
*URGENT:* Dow rebounding after plunging nearly 700 points at opening bell sending DJIA below 8,000 following dramatic losses on global markets; oil dips below $80


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

John Galt said:


> The news media is making a big deal of the financial problems the world is undergoing. A lot of that is hysteria..if it bleeds, it leads.
> 
> ?







boashna said:


> Those 6 friends who like to make fun of what I know about - you look bad today since Godzilla did show up today by dropping the market by 700 points on 10-09-2008 . darn all I had to wait was 3 days tfor you to put your foot in your mouth .. now go ahead and red mark me or copy and past what I wrote since you can not write more than a single sentence of your own in your defense .


Hey, leave me out of this. I think you're an idiot. You start talking about "Godzilla," never explaining what that meant, then you try to claim you knew all along about the coming 700-point drop in the stock market? You're as bad as the people who try to read stuff into Nostradamus.

I've been giving you the benefit of the doubt because, obviously, English is not your native language, but sometimes stupidity makes it across the language barrier.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

John Galt said:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> Hey, leave me out of this. I think you're an idiot. You start talking about "Godzilla," never explaining what that meant, then you try to claim you knew all along about the coming 700-point drop in the stock market? You're as bad as the people who try to read stuff into Nostradamus.
> 
> I've been giving you the benefit of the doubt because, obviously, English is not your native language, but sometimes stupidity makes it across the language barrier.


 
Welcome to the club. We have a special site dedicated to his ignorance. PM if interested. :rotfl:

Brandon


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know .. 

on this day Columbus saw the Godzilla die and ever since we celebrate the Columbus day by going to the bank and post office and read the "we are closed for columbus day sign "


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

boashna said:


> good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know ..
> 
> on this day Columbus saw the Godzilla die and ever since we celebrate the Columbus day by going to the bank and post office and read the "we are closed for columbus day sign "


Life insurance futures!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

boashna said:


> good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know ..
> 
> on this day Columbus saw the Godzilla die and ever since we celebrate the Columbus day by going to the bank and post office and read the "we are closed for columbus day sign "


They are buying CPST and TGC buy all you can!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Life insurance futures!


thanks for the heads up .. loaded and ready for bad guys

dang europe is up like crazy , the holliday in us will slow down the recovery .


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Go Go Gawdzeerra!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boashna said:


> good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know ..


pssst ... don't tell anyone i told you, but they're all buying heavily into brewing and distilling concerns because if things keep going the way they have been lately, people are going to be drinking a lot more in the future.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Buy GMAC. its stupid cheap right now!!!!!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

*Great Dipression*

Found some video on the subject.


----------



## AgaveFlats (Oct 5, 2005)

boashna said:


> good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know ..
> 
> on this day Columbus saw the Godzilla die and ever since we celebrate the Columbus day by going to the bank and post office and read the "we are closed for columbus day sign "


Enjoy a pork butt sammich on yo holiday!


----------



## hoobler61 (Oct 26, 2006)

My Parents both went through the Depression. Both of them were already so poor They claimed they did not know a Depression was going on. Dad was raised ouside of Rockdale in a little German community called Gay Hill along the Brushy Creek bottom. Killed hogs, farmed and did without. Part of the old smoke house is still standing.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

boashna said:


> good news dow up 400 point as of 2am for monday 10/13/08 , I have 6hrs to make a move , I wish I knew what they were buying does anybody know ..


I cannot speak for everybody, but I hear Hooked on Phonics is a solid play right now. You should look into it. You can be an owner and a client.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

AgaveFlats said:


> Enjoy a pork butt sammich on yo holiday!


Thats the picture of the sammich from the september Texas Fish And Game!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

boashna said:


> thanks for the heads up .. loaded and ready for bad guys
> 
> dang europe is up like crazy , the holliday in us will slow down the recovery .


 Glad I didn't listen to your prediction for yesterday. The U.S. holiday really slowed down the market yesterday!!!!LOL


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> While nobody wants to deal with it, as the whom wants to face another great depression, Just look at the numbers. After the stockmarket crash the DOW was at about 60 points! where it had been at 400 for about a 85% decrease in value. Now over the next 60 Years the DOW had only reach about 350 points. Since 1989 we have boomed into a market where the DOW has hit over 15000 points. So if we are going to have an equal drop the DOW needs to hit 2250. So we would need to loose 12,750 points. To date we have lost 5,500 so we are not quite 1/2 way there.
> 
> My solution, buy gold and ammo lol


Considering the continued downturn of the market I thought I would revisit this post and see just how close are to meeting the great depression. Right now we are down 55% on the high, so 30% or 4500 more point to go and we are re-living our past!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

is dow going to go any lower than 6800


----------

